# Does Texas have a deer worth $1Million?



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Received this today:

With a 46-point rack and a Boone and Crockett score of 334, it's hard to argue that a whitetail named Stickers isn't the biggest buck to ever consume protein in Texas. Sammy Nooner of Hondo brought Stickers home in February. Since then, fellow deer breeders have been speculating on the price tag. Some estimates involve seven figures for the 6-year-old monarch buck, whose semen fetches $4,000 to $5,000 per straw. Nooner, however, said the price is going to stay between him and the seller - Tommy Dugger, one of the state's top deer breeders. "It's probably as high as anybody's ever paid,'' he said, "but we're not letting it out; Tommy and I have a gentleman's agreement.''

Damon Thorpe, director of operations for the Texas Deer Association, said there are probably only two deer in the United States bigger than Stickers. "I think you can say with confidence he's the most expensive deer ever in Texas,'' Thorpe said. "It's not inconceivable at all to think a deer like that is worth $1 million.'' Dugger told the Lone Star Outdoor News it would not be accurate to say the deer sold for one million dollars. Dugger told the Lone Star Outdoor News it would not be accurate to say the deer sold for one million dollars. Wildlife consultant Chase Clark, who works with both Nooner and Dugger, said the biggest buck title was previously held by Jake the Dream Buck, which was owned by Dugger. Jake died of a respiratory illness in the winter of 2005, Clark said. In the meantime, Dugger acquired the up-and-comer Stickers, who was born in 2001 on the Glen Morgan ranch.

But Stickers had something else going for him, Clark said. This deer is the offspring of a doe impregnated by artificial insemination with semen from an Ohio legend named Redoy Ben. The elder whitetail, who was only about 2 years old at the time, showed a lot of potential, Clark said. Redoy Ben died that same year, also to a respiratory illness. Nevertheless, Clark said the big deer's potential was realized through his son, Stickers. "It wasn't until October of 2006 that a tape was put on those antlers,'' Clark said of Sticker's headgear. "Now Stickers represents the ultimate in the Texas deer breeding industry.''

Nooner, a South Texas gasoline distributor, is also known for the quality dove hunts he offers from his base in Medina County. "We just wanted to help the genetics,'' he said. "It was fun just trying to see how big a deer could grow.'' But Nooner may be on the verge of seeing his profits grow as well. "Let's assume he did pay $1 million for the deer,'' Thorpe said. "All he has to do is sell 200 straws to get his money out of him. You can easily get that in a year, and do it safely.'' But despite his pedigree, Nooner and Clark agree there's nothing uppity about Stickers. "Some deer are more nervous than others,'' Clark said. "They don't do well in breeding operations. But Stickers is pretty laid back. "He's great at posing for the camera.''


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone got some pics of Stickers? I wanna see that beast!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

If he is a typical Texas deer that "beast" probably weighs in at 125 lbs.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

My opinion only...

Deer that are pen feed steriods should not go in the Record Book.

Okay but how are we to know? Simple destroy and do away with the record books.

Okay boys fire away :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)




----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

wow that is one ugly lookin rack


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice fence, who could kill the farm pet? Let me see............

Teeeroy Gentrey. Long live the memory of Cubby. :lol:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

oh my god


----------



## semo88 (Oct 18, 2007)

Very impressive, but I'd rather see a nice WILD 10 pointer than a pen fed lab experiment.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

UGLY wow I saw a buck I would much rather have today. Don't get me wrong he's amazing, but a typical 200 lb ND 6x6 is hard to beat!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll have to start taking a second look at all the knarly looking branches I see in the woods> I might be missing out on something,


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

how much does a rack like that weigh? Good lord that has to get old carrying that around


----------

